# Sad news..



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Well, sad for me, possibly great for you.  It's looking like I'm going to be needing to move to find a job in my field and can't take any of my aquarium hardware with me. It all must go, especially the big tank! At this point I'd rather sell it all together than part it out. However if there's someone interested in the tank and stand only I'll be happy to part out, but ONLY AFTER I have a firm comittment on the tank and stand. If you're interested shoot me a PM and we'll talk shop. For specs check out my thread in the Large Tank forum.

Misc. equipment includes lights, filters, and some random pieces of CO2 equipment. There's too much to list here. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

To where will you be moving? What's the new job?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm not quite sure where I'll be headed. I've shotgunned my resume out to all the regional aquatic plant management and lake management societies and business I know of. I've had a few nibbles in places like Washington and Florida, but nothing substantial at this point. Right now I'm in the process of making sure I'm mobile enough to move anywhere at a moment's notice; hence selling all this stuff. I'm keeping a couple small, portable, and easily stored items on the chance that some great deal comes my way. However, I don't plan on having anything major for a while. I won't be able to afford anything significant for some time.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Gumbie (Apr 18, 2011)

Sad news for us as well. Your dream tank is my dream, too....but mine will remain just a dream. Thank you for the book recommendations. I bought all three and they’re a worthy investment. When you decide to sell miscellaneous items, I will definitely be interested.

Good luck on the move, I love Washington State....not so much the other Washington.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Keeping you in our prayers. Our son is job hunting too. It's a scary time until you remember that God knows where you should be Good luck on your sale. Hope it's not premature. Wed love you to stay!!


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

sorry to hear the news but hopefully a tremendous opportunity will present itself..best of luck


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

well boo, all the fun times I had with that tank, moving taking it down with you and snowball/delta d duc and seeing that car wreck... i'd trying to see if any of the saltwater guys are interested in your tank... are the eheims or c02 for sale?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Update: I found someone to buy the tank and stand/hood so I'm looking to part the rest of the system out.

*Custom Acrylic Sump*: $300.00 OBRO

*2x55w Power Compact*: $50.00 apiece 5 remaining.

*7800K PC bulb*: $5.00 6 remaining

*Fluval FX5*: $150.00 with media

*Fully automated CO2 system*: $250.00 OBRO for 10lb canister, regulator, pH controller, AquaMedic 1000 in-line reactor, in-tank drop checker, and light timer.

When the plants are gone there'll be a boatload of substrate free for the taking. There's a lot of quartz sand in there equivalent to ADA Bright Sand as well. It'll be free to whoever wants to come by and pick it up.

Cheers,
Phil

*PanWorld NH-40 pressure rated 480gph pumps*: $100.00 OBRO apiece 2 remaining

*Vortex XL Diatomaceous Earth filter*: $50.00


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

the return pump can you post a photo, i could use a pump to pump water to the angelfish tank, after aging the water...


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Wow, the Fluval FX5 is at $150? It would do a great job for a big tank.


----------



## AquaCamp (May 31, 2010)

Phil - I will buy the FX5 when you are ready to sell it, let me know. I would like to put it on our Ranchu tank for some extra filtration, those guys are PIGS!

Thanks,

Ric


----------

